# [clavier] complètement dérèglé depuis xorg 1.4 :( (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un souci vraiment étrange et pénible ... Je sais qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes de claviers mais la, c'est fort ...

Donc, en console, tout va bien, clavier OK. J'ai installé dernièrement le xorg 1.4 ... J'ai donc ceci:

```

loop loopx # emerge -pv xorg-server xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3  USE="dri hal ipv6 xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -sdl" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -amd -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  0 kB
```

Notez que je suis tjs en 1.3 avec xorg-x11, sais pas si ca a un rapport ...

Donc, j'ai configuré mon clavier (comme avant) avec ceci dans xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

#       Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

#       Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection
```

donc, tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal ...

Alors, au démarrage de X, mon clavier est en qwerty (c'est déjà pas normal) alors qu'il n'y a aucun WARNING ni ERROR dans le Xorg.0.log...

J'utilise donc cette ligne pour repasser mon Xorg en clavier BE:

```

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout be -variant basic
```

Grace à celle-ci, j'ai un clavier BE ... mais .... :

- les touches directionnels n'ont plus d'effet (je dois utiliser le pavé numérique désactivé pour y remédier)

- la touche ALT ne fonctionne plus

- la touche ALT-GR = la touche ENTER   :Shocked: 

- la touche delete ne fonctionne plus (ainsi que end, home, etc ...)

En gros, je deviens dingue. Je sais meme pas ou cherché, et j'aimerais bien continuer mon aplic mais avec un clavier ainsi, pas possible ...

Je suis en instable x86 sur ce pc ... à la mise à jour précédante, j'avais déjà perdu la touche ALT GR ce qui m'empeche de faire des guillemets ou des crochets   :Sad: 

Une idée ?

EDIT: je viens de découvrir que, après démarrage de X (en qwerty), les touches directionnel fonctonne, ainsi que delete ... et après passage en azerty, plus rien qui fonctionne. J'ai un clavier banal pourtant   :Confused: 

Enfin, je sais que la touche CTRL-ESC n'ouvre jamais le menu K ... il ouvre un truc des processus (ca le fait depuis le début et ca le fait toujours, meme en azerty étrange   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## YetiBarBar

Quelle version de hal utilises-tu ? Si tu es récemment passé à la 0.5.10, ...

----------

## loopx

uh ... visiblement, je suis sur la version de hal dont tu me parles ... elle doit provenir de la dernière mise à jour ...

```
loop loopx # emerge -pv hal

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.10  USE="acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Trois solutions

1: Downgrader HAL et retarder l'inévitable

2: Désinstaller evdev si tu n'en as pas vraiment besoin

3: Passer à la conf du clavier via HAL

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641474-highlight-.html

----------

## loopx

suis tombé la dessus : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-666275-highlight-hal+keyboard.html

je comprend pas ...

pourquoi HAL configure t'il le clavier ???????????   A quoi il sert mon xorg.conf alors  :Surprised:    vraiment bizard ...

----------

## loopx

 *Quote:*   

> Si on ne veut pas désinstaller evdev, il y a la solution évoquée par Geekounet -> Créer un fichier FDI :
> 
> Code:
> 
> # cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
> ...

 

en gros, remplacer US par BE ^^

Merci pour la soluce   :Wink: 

EDIT: depuis que j'ai fais la modif, un changement du volume (j'utilise xbindkeys en principe)

```

loopx@loop ~ $ ps aux | grep xbindkeys

loopx    16283  0.0  0.1   2720   792 ?        S    00:20   0:00 /home/loopx/.kde/Autostart/xbindkeys
```

ben quand je change le volume, j'ai une boite de dialogue avec le niveau sonore actuelle  :Smile:    sympa note (je l'avais déjà vue, elle était des fois la, d'autre fois pas ... j'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'il se passe ...   ah tiens, j'ai le tit haut parleur de kde qui est dans la barre des taches  :Surprised:    va comprendre ... ptet que xbindkeys ne sert plus à rien  :Surprised: )

EDIT2: je confirme ... plus besoin de xbindkeys  :Surprised:         c'est kde qui gère ca maintenant ..; (un peu comme windows, c'est automatique ...) maintenant, je sais pas du tout comment ca se fait que ca fonctionne ainsi   :Laughing: 

----------

